# cs 1.6 .dll error



## gerryantony (Aug 19, 2006)

On attempting to play cs 1.6(de_dust2) on lan i get an error that my " .dll(cl_dlls/client.dll) differs from that of the server". As a result this map does not run on lan play, but im able to play some other maps like AA_DIMA, what can be done to solve this problem. plz reply


----------



## winterchronic (Mar 24, 2007)

are you running through steam? has it been allowed to update? that error message sometimes occur when steam hasnt been allowed to update.
it could also be the case if the server your connecting to has a different version of CS than you do. 
go into your steam folder and delete the clientregistry.blob file, this will force steam to update manually.
if you disable your internet connection, and then start steam in offline mode, there is an option somewhere to "verify the integrity of steam files" i forget where this is, but its there somewhere


----------



## bickster (Apr 4, 2007)

winterchronic said:


> are you running through steam? has it been allowed to update? that error message sometimes occur when steam hasnt been allowed to update.
> it could also be the case if the server your connecting to has a different version of CS than you do.
> go into your steam folder and delete the clientregistry.blob file, this will force steam to update manually.
> if you disable your internet connection, and then start steam in offline mode, there is an option somewhere to "verify the integrity of steam files" i forget where this is, but its there somewhere


September 13th, 2003 
FatDaddy 
Global Moderator
Join Date: Apr 2003
Location: Virginia
Posts: 5,398

If you are using steam on one (server or client) and not the other (again server or client) then that is what you get.
Make sure both are running with or without steam and try again.

This is what I found on another forum.


----------

